# Can We ALL Just GO HUNTING?



## Taylor Co. (Aug 19, 2008)

I for one am tired of "FOAM MANAGEMENT" for 1-yr..I wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous Deer Season..I am ready to harvest some deer
Can I Have It???


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 19, 2008)

O  yea, you got it buddy. The persimmons are almost ready!!!!!


----------



## 3Dshooter (Aug 19, 2008)

*Well Put TC*

already been warming up on hog's the last few weeks,  got the bow all warmed up and ready to draw blood on a nice buck come opening morning...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 19, 2008)

3d-Dude said:


> already been warming up on hog's the last few weeks,  got the bow all warmed up and ready to draw blood on a nice buck come opening morning...



Where are my pics man? I saw the 1 that you shot w/the Muzzleloader..You done got 1 or 2 w/the bow???


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 19, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> O  yea, you got it buddy. The persimmons are almost ready!!!!!



I cannot wait to draw that 1st blood this yr..I am un-incumbered this yr.!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 19, 2008)

Got this one tied out.  Gotta get him before the boy does


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 20, 2008)

one of you appears to be spotlighting in the pic above. Watch the crossfire...you don't want to hit the trail camera if you miss.


----------



## young gunna (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah buddy! Im ready to pasthru one or two!


----------



## 3Dshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

*Yep*



Taylor Co. said:


> Where are my pics man? I saw the 1 that you shot w/the Muzzleloader..You done got 1 or 2 w/the bow???



Forgot to take any pic's, I let the slick tricks loose Monday and Tuesday of this week and put the hurt on a couple 120-130 lb. hog's on my new lease, had 5 does walk about 30 yds away a few minutes after I stuck one of the hog's, sure wanted to let one of them bleed a little, i'm sure they'll be back......


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 20, 2008)

*1st. Year for me...*

Calling....3Darcher, SteveP, T.J, Taylor, Gunna...  i am planning on putting you guys on speed dial...  I will be calling.. If I do indeed get the shakes...

Over:


----------



## reylamb (Aug 20, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Calling....3Darcher, SteveP, T.J, Taylor, Gunna...  i am planning on putting you guys on speed dial...  I will be calling.. If I do indeed get the shakes...
> 
> Over:



Ain't no if's mi amigo......you will get the shakes......doe, buck, whatever it does not matter, you will get em......ain't now way around it, for a newbie hunter you will get them.

If you want a for sure, guaranteed shot at a deer pack your bags and head to Illinois with my dad and I.....it is too late to get a buck tag, but for $90 or so, plus splitting the lodging and the food, you will guarantee get a shot at a doe......


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 20, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Calling....3Darcher, SteveP, T.J, Taylor, Gunna...  i am planning on putting you guys on speed dial...  I will be calling.. If I do indeed get the shakes...
> 
> Over:



I will never forget you saying that you would never get buck fever when you draw back on a deer for the first time!!!! Yeah right....You'd have to prove it with a video. You're a big man but you still got nerves and nervous energy.


----------



## Donzi (Aug 20, 2008)

Amen to the hunting.  I'm after this one but would also be fine with having the one in my avatar walk by at 25 yards


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 20, 2008)

3darcher said:


> one of you appears to be spotlighting in the pic above. Watch the crossfire...you don't want to hit the trail camera if you miss.



 that is great!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 25, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Got this one tied out.  Gotta get him before the boy does



Go and get him Robert!!! Good Luck to the both of you!!!


----------



## young gunna (Aug 25, 2008)

*Ok OK OK!!!!!*

Ok Trey! Ima go huntin now! I feel so much better after these last two weeks! ima go see if I can find this dude!


----------



## reylamb (Aug 25, 2008)

Gunna, it looks like someone found him last year but did not get him very well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 25, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Gunna, it looks like someone found him last year but did not get him very well!!!!!!!!!!



I was thinking the same thing! Musta shot him with a Mathews!!JK!!!


----------



## young gunna (Aug 25, 2008)

My bud stan grazed him wit a 3006! He went by me at 60mph! Im glad to see he made it thru!


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 25, 2008)

young gunna said:


> My bud stan grazed him wit a 3006! He went by me at 60mph! Im glad to see he made it thru!



That's crazy. Must have shot him at a very severe angle


----------



## fatboy BA (Aug 25, 2008)

Good shooting all year Gunna, congrats.And you have some nice looking deer there bud.Go get'em.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 25, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> I for one am tired of "FOAM MANAGEMENT" for 1-yr..I wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous Deer Season..I am ready to harvest some deer
> Can I Have It???



what you want a budweiser or bud light


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 27, 2008)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> what you want a budweiser or bud light



Either will be fine after the hunt as a Celebration of the kill!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 27, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Ok Trey! Ima go huntin now! I feel so much better after these last two weeks! ima go see if I can find this dude!



Me don't think he'll be as Lucky this time


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2008)

*looky here*

what about this


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 27, 2008)

SSShhhaaazzzzaaaammmmm Batman!


Holy Cow Kool Hand Luke....Can I have it???

I'd set that deer up on a blind date with the dirt.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2008)

how bout a free ride in the pickup truck


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2008)

*heres some more*


----------



## young gunna (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice Pics Farmer!


----------



## solocam101 (Aug 27, 2008)

nice pics guys hope everyone has good luck. im ready to got my eye on one myself. hope i have him doing the oak leaf shuffle come sunup opening day.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 28, 2008)

Dang Farmer, you gonna kill one of them this yr.??? If'n you can't, just let me know, I'll do it for you!


----------



## Aknaps21 (Aug 29, 2008)

Can we go hunting?  Oh Yes!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 29, 2008)

Aknaps21 said:


> Can we go hunting?  Oh Yes!



That's what I am talkin' 'bout!!!


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 29, 2008)

*oh yeah*



Taylor Co. said:


> Can I Have It???



What you want?I ain't got none


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2008)

heres some more of the retard


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2008)

thats a ten yard shot         there was 50 pounds of corn there yesterday ther was 59 pictures in 24 hours thats crazy  there trying to be movie stars


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 30, 2008)

KHL,

good spread with a great G-2 on the goofy side. I don't know about the movie star deal, but I sure would like to make them a wall star.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 30, 2008)

3darcher said:


> KHL,
> 
> good spread with a great G-2 on the goofy side. I don't know about the movie star deal, but I sure would like to make them a wall star.



I know das right!!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2008)

who says this     lets go to em


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 30, 2008)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> who says this     lets go to em



"Hey thats a good buck. Let's go to em."

Dean Durham


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2008)

look a baby


----------



## jersey ga boy (Aug 31, 2008)

put ol jgb on the corn pile ill show ya what to do with baby's
                                   [ COME IN]


----------



## 3Dshooter (Aug 31, 2008)

*Here*

you go Trey, a pic of some of the hogs I've been after for the last few weeks


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool 3d-dude! Get'em man! Congrats on the others!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Sep 2, 2008)

im bout ready to go sit in a stand for a coulpe of months 
the one dad has on here isnt the only good n


----------



## solocam101 (Sep 2, 2008)

like Dean Durham says.. "HEY LETS GO HUNTIN"


----------



## 3darcher (Sep 3, 2008)

solocam101 said:


> like Dean Durham says.. "HEY LETS GO HUNTIN"



Dean Durham is a hunting legend.


----------

